# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenWRT και Kamikaze σε WAP200E Linksys & άλλα access points

## the project

Καλησπέρα σας, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω σχετικά με τα firmware openwrt και kamikaze.
Έχω κάνει μια μεγάλη αναζήτηση εδώ και μέρες στο internet για τα συγκεκριμένα λογισμικά και δεν έχω βρει πολλά όσων αφορά την υποστήριξη καθώς και υλικό για διάβασμα είτε απλά tutorials είτε white papers.

Αρχικά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, το openwrt και το kamikaze μπορουν να εγκατασταθούν μόνο στο linksys WRT54GS για το οποιο και κατασκευάστηκαν? ή μπορούν να εγκατασταθούν και σε άλλα access points, άλλων εταιριών ή και σε άλλα μοντέλα της linksys. Όπως πχ το WAP200E, το οποιο έχει πέσει στα χέρια μου, όπου και για το οποίο κάνω και την συγκεκριμένη έρευνα και πειραματισμούς.

Υπάρχουν κάποια ενεργά site υποστήριξης για το wrt και το kamikaze, όπου μπορώ να βρω αναλυτικούς οδηγους και υποστήριξη?
Τέλος γνωρίζεται αν το wrt και kamikaze έχουν και GUI ή έχουν μόνο τύπου terminal interface?

----------


## xaotikos

http://oldwiki.openwrt.org/

έχει απόλα  ::

----------

